# eheim 2215 releasing air bubbles



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

my eheim releases bursts of air bubbles into aquarium once in a while

why would it do that and could this be a problem?

any ideas?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

there is air in the canister..and it is just slowly releasing.

Give the canister a good shake or sway it side to side until most of air is out.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

If as hitch says, you have trapped air, you tilt it as he said. If that isn't it, then it can be outgassing of something from your filter, which usually indicates its time to clean it. If you just cleaned it, it's likely Hitch is right. If you haven't cleaned it or interrupted the flow of water to it in several months, then it's likely time to clean it.

W


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I haven't cleaned it in 2 months .. well I'll give cleaning a try

thanks


----------



## Burtess (Jan 17, 2007)

This could also be a leak in the suction side of the hose joints etc. 
You would not see any water leaking out because it is on the suction side and you could be drawing small amounts of air in.
Try turning off the filter for 15 minutes or so, then check for any water leaks on the suction side.

Burt


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

hmm .. thanks

on a related note

would 2215 & 2222 be enough filtration for a lightly overstocked, planted 55g? 

I was thinking of also getting ac70 (should have bought one on boxing day I guess)


----------



## xbacala (Jan 9, 2009)

another reason could be is that you put your tank not high enough to make pressure for the input flow.

I have the bubble problem with my eheim 2215 and 50G tank because I put the filter just 20cm lower than the tank (bottom to bottom).

I move the filter down about 50cm bellow the tank and the bubble gone.


----------



## overthetop2009 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Your answer*

Move your bubble wall away from your filter intake. I had the same issue got the same reply and after neither worked (including adding a thick layer of vaseline around the o ring of my 2217 - yuck).

After staring at my tank for a couple weeks I finally figured it out..... makes sense though doesn't it? I'm right as well aren't I?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

xbacala said:


> another reason could be is that you put your tank not high enough to make pressure for the input flow.


This doesn't make sense unless there's a way for the bubbles to get into the system (filter). I have a 2215 that sits beside a tank just off the floor (on bottom tier of metal stand) and doesn't eject bubbles.

More likely than not you either have a leak in the hose, or trapped bubbles in the media.


----------



## paulof (Dec 4, 2009)

i had the same happen with my canister filter. looked for leaks, dirty filter etc. what i found out later was what overthetop2009 found, bubble wall. intake nozzle sucking air into filter. moved bubbles problem went away. 

paulof


----------

